# Original Coppertone 63 stingrays



## vastingray (Nov 9, 2022)

Here is some original Coppertone 63s this is 5 I’ve got 7 Coppertone 63s all together and 23 63 stingrays In the collection my favorite year


----------



## vince72 (Nov 10, 2022)

Dang!!!
Nice hot rod in the garage too!


----------



## andysto73 (Nov 10, 2022)

Dang man I think you own half of whats left for 63' bikes out there..jk. Beautiful bikes!


----------



## nick tures (Nov 10, 2022)

wow stunning !!


----------



## ODDER (Nov 10, 2022)

I have the uglier twin to your tiger


----------



## vince72 (Nov 19, 2022)

I received the bat holder for my Coppertone, I am wondering if I am missing something because I am not able to easily remove the baseball from the ring. It won’t fit thru the loop, should they of send me a bracket or larger ring?


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 19, 2022)

I changed my mind. Instead of the second I’ll take the third one.
Thanks.


----------

